# Many Rabbits, in NJ, need new homes



## dootsmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Due to circumstances that have "come to a head", Les Lapins, in Hopatcong, will no longer be operating as a Rescue. There will be no Adoption Fee for Members of RO
that are interested in having one, or more, of them. Many will remain here due to old age or infirmities. The ones up for adoption are spayed and/or neutered, and litter box
trained. There are a few bonded pairs. There are lops, Rexes, big ones, small ones.
Lots of rabbits. This is breaking my heart but, necessary.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry Dootsmom. I hope everything works out for you.

Do you have pictures of the rabbits available?


----------



## dootsmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I will be working on getting pictures, and descriptions, of the rabbits that are available.
The ones that need homes are the ones that have been here for the least amount of time. The ones that have been here for 5 years will stay. Ones that have come in recently and are being nursed back to health will also stay.


----------



## JimD (Feb 23, 2008)

:hug1

I'll start passing the word around.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear that But I completely understand. Will keep watch for pictures and discriptions so I can pass along. I'm sure everything will turn out O.K. Hugs.


----------



## dootsmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Some pics:

http://www.whitescarver.com/gallery/album24


----------



## dootsmom (Mar 8, 2008)

For those of you that did not know, I am now out of the hospital and beginning the long road to recovery. I have to thank the friends that came and tried their best to keep things going while I was "gone". My husband who, in all these years, never even gave a carrot to the rabbits found himself in the position of having to care for all of them. He did the best he could and is still, as I cannot get up and down steps without getting dizzy, doing the rabbits that are downstairs. 

I also have to thank my ACO for informing the SPCA that I am not an ogre, Yes. someone from "South Jersey" came up here, took some rabbits (didn't recognize the ones that belonged to them), didn't offer to help but, lodged a complaint!!! Seems that the life threatening conditions that were reported were exaggerated and even though the cages were still a little messy, they could see that things were returning to normal. The SPCA were also happy to have been told that as soon as I was able. I had called my ACO, from my hospital bed, and had asked him to keep an eye on things for me. I was worried about my rabbits and was not sure if my husband was responsible enough to give them basic care. He did so well that he surprised everyone.

Spayed and/or neutered rabbits are still available for adoption. I will not, for some time, be able to take anymore in.

If you are interested, call me.

Charlotte


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 8, 2008)

:hugsquish:

You poor thing. I really hope you get better soon and these bunnies find the best homes possible so that you can have peace of mind with at least that aspect. Keeping you and the bunsin my thoughts and prayers :rose:


----------



## trailsend (Mar 8, 2008)

I know how this goes. I'm not sure why you were in the hospital but I hope you have a speedy recovery. I can only imagine how stressful this has all been for you, with you being in the hospital and your husband having to manage things, etc. I have to have surgery in the spring, but we've got plan ahead like two months for it. My partner is useless except in a total emergency, and even then I'm not sure! I'm glad your husband managed O.K.

I wish you the very best of luck in your recovery, and in placing some of your rabbits. In the spring, if you are still in a bind and needing help with some rabbits, we may be able to help if we could arrange transport, even part way. I would help you now if I could, but with winter still fighting us out here we are just too overloaded. But if you get in trouble, keep me in mind. In the meantime, I will continue to pass this around and spread the word.

*hugs*

Donna


----------



## Haley (Mar 8, 2008)

Im so happy you are home safely, Charlotte. 

JimD was ready to drive out and clean some cages for you and Jim if need be! Im so glad your hubby took good care of the bunnies- thats really a lot for one person to handle.

We'll do our best to pass the word around. You always do so much to take care of everyone else. I hope you can relax a little and take care of yourself.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## JimD (Mar 20, 2008)

:bump


----------

